# Church sign text generator



## syscom3 (Sep 13, 2008)

I found this nifty little website.

Heres a couple I did for fun.

Church Sign Generator - Make Your Sign


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2008)

You know I had to try it !!

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a hayday with my Nazi conservative mom. Man I did her up.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

very interesting stuff !


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

Ohh am I gonna love this!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2008)

And my turn...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

só as cachorras !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2008)

OK, I had to give 'er a try...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool site lol!!


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

awful idea ...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

"lindasay" lohan



KRAP !


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

Sounds like you have to go back to that Wurger church!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> I had a hayday with my Nazi conservative mom. Man I did her up.



Well, Matthew.... where is it ??

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

you gotta check the other offerings....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright, Mr. C. Against my better judgement.

If you knew my Nazi republican Mom, you would laugh. She is a stubborn old bird. Alabama bred during WWII she has fond memories of sailors, soldiers, marines, and airmen staying with her family during the war. They ate Sunday dinner (a big occasion in her house) while staying with them. Grandaddy, worked in the steel mill. Audrie (my Gramma) took care of the house. Mamau ( my Dad's mom) worked in a factory making 37mm cannon shells. Papau (my Dad's dad) was a carpenter.

Mom (Grammin) is over the top with her positions. Yet we tolerate her.  Here are some that I made to poke some fun at her. She thought they were hilarious.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

theres a lot of these jokes...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 13, 2008)

the hollywood letter was better than the wanted poster


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, there's some good sign-makers out there...check out atom smasher for a good selection of sign makers.

Like this one:


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2008)

I will have fun with this one...


----------



## machine shop tom (Sep 14, 2008)

These cretins really cheese me off:


----------



## Freebird (Mar 19, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> I found this nifty little website.
> 
> Heres a couple I did for fun.
> 
> Church Sign Generator - Make Your Sign



Syscom this is just too funny!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 19, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> If you knew my Nazi republican Mom, you would laugh.



There is NO such thing! As a student of both WWII history and politics, being a NAZI and Republican are mutually exclusive terms.

A Nazi as done under Adolf and the Third Reich is a kissing cousin of Communisium. Just take a serious look at both and you will see far more that is alike than different!

To say that being a NAZI is extreme conservative you are saying that the NAZI's believed in limited government, low taxes, being high on personal freedoms. You are saying that NAZIs are to the right of Libertarians and just short of anarchy due to no central government. It don't add up when you think about it. 

NAZI is an extreme LEFT group far to the left of Socialism and just short of being Communist. That is the ONLY place it fits using logic.

This is a huge pet peave of mine. And how the left gets away with their illogic is beyond all logic.

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2009)

I think he means Nazi as more of a verb than a noun.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 19, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I think he means Nazi as more of a verb than a noun.



It is still like saying the Bf-109 was an American escort fighter.

Nazi and conservatism just don't go together in any form.

He can use rabid, extreme, ultra, and many other terms that do work.

Bill G.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is some funny stuff.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 20, 2009)

Sometimes the term "Nazi" can also mean hard-core...like a workout nazi or "that teacher was a real nazi"...

Years ago, me and my surfin' buddies were called "surf nazis" by some of the other people in the crowd, because we were at the beach at 5:30 a.m. every day, like clockwork...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 22, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> There is NO such thing! As a student of both WWII history and politics, being a NAZI and Republican are mutually exclusive terms.
> 
> A Nazi as done under Adolf and the Third Reich is a kissing cousin of Communisium. Just take a serious look at both and you will see far more that is alike than different!
> 
> ...



Hmm, this is the first time I've heard NAZI being called "left". We call Nazi's extreme right (vs. moderate right for conservatism) because of their principle of "all people are equal, but our own people are more equal then others". Communism has nothing in common with that. Nazi's also promote strong nationalism, a right wing dogma, strongly the opposite of Communism, promoting globalism and "world revolution". 
But if you mean Communism, like it's been done in China and in the USSR, then I understand your confusion. They have/had as much to do with Communism as the Nazi's.


----------



## mkloby (Mar 22, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> There is NO such thing! As a student of both WWII history and politics, being a NAZI and Republican are mutually exclusive terms.
> 
> A Nazi as done under Adolf and the Third Reich is a kissing cousin of Communisium. Just take a serious look at both and you will see far more that is alike than different!
> 
> ...



Man... relax buddy. Way to ruin a nice light-hearted thread.

Good link syscom!!!


----------

